# Spring Colour Forecast Events



## Jade M (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just to let you know that there will be some eventing in select stores for Spring Colour!

Brisbane peeps - call Chermside 07 3632 5132 from Tuesday 23rd of February to book for the event days: March 25/26/27, $95 booking fee (redeemable), and there will be a guest artist, male model host and souvenier gifts to take away with you. The collection is GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For other locations - check with your local store.

xo Jade.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

^^ Wow, souvenier gifts!! Wish I were in Brisbane


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Wow, souvenier gifts!! Wish I were in Brisbane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^There will hopefully be gifts in Melbourne too! When Barbie Loves Mac was released I got a really cute pink flower ring that they didn't get in the States. Hopefully the Spring Forecast souvenirs are cute too >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you going, Bibi? I've only been to HK VIP night and they didn't give away anything


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2010)

^Nahhhh I don't like those kinds of events. I'm a very anti-social shopper actually lol.... I don't like crowds of people, especially when they get in my way.


----------



## Jade M (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Nahhhh I don't like those kinds of events. I'm a very anti-social shopper actually lol.... I don't like crowds of people, especially when they get in my way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No crowds - this is an appointment based event, not a VIP night - meaning you get personal attention


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_No crowds - this is an appointment based event, not a VIP night - meaning you get personal attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 See? Told you wish I were in Brisbane!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't be stuffed going all the way to the pro store for an event! When is this coming out here again? I'm so confused


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2010)

15th!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Feb 23, 2010)

If anyone hears about any classes/events/etc at the Paddington store can they post here? Im in Sydney from March 16th to 24th


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG I'M SO ANGRY! why did i just see this! ):


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_If anyone hears about any classes/events/etc at the Paddington store can they post here? Im in Sydney from March 16th to 24th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sydney specktra meet up anyone?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 9, 2010)

Mich! We should totally go to the launch thingy they are doing at the Parramatta Counter.. it is on the 27th.. I am tentatively booked in for 4pm...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that Sat arvo? I might be working


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Ahhhhh it is! Damn!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Peeps

Myer Adelaide is having a spring colour forecast event as well on the 25th, 26th and 27th March featuring M.A.C trainer Ocea Ferber (who is fabulous!).

Ring the counter to book your appointment on 08 8205 9119. See ya there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - This collection is AMAAAAAZING!! (especially the coral!)


----------



## Jade M (Mar 22, 2010)

Just to let you all know there are only a few appointments left for the Spring Colour Forecast event at Chermside.

Saturday is booked out - but there are a couple of spots on Thursday and Friday - so call the counter on (07) 36325132 to grab one before they are all gone!

Looking forward to seeing you then! xo


----------

